# *RESOLVED* Transport from CT to IL



## Martha G (Mar 20, 2008)

Our rescue (http://www.rabbitalliesct.org) is overflowing with bunnies and one special little guy named Bonkers could have a loving home in the vicinity of Chicago, IL if he only had a way to get there. 

I can drive him from CT to somewhere in NJ if there are volunteers to get him the rest of the way to Chicago. If so, let me know how we go about doing this and I'll coordinate on our end to make this happen.

Thanks in advance!:runningrabbit:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

I cannot guarantee anything right now - depends on where and when but I am in Indiana (North of Indianapolis) and if you need an overnight or something I could help - I might be able to drive a short distance but it depends upon all of when and where


----------



## Martha G (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. I'll keep you posted. It seems like we'll need transport from NJ (or Eastern PA) on through Indiana. 

'I'm not sure exactly how this will work.........

Martha


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

We have a map of people's locations here someplace and it tells who might help out in this sort of thing as well.

I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.frappr.com/rabbitsonline

Maybe you can contact some of these people


----------



## Martha G (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. From what I can tell on the map, there is no one available between me and it looks like Indiana or Illinois!

I'll keep checking. Martha


----------



## JimD (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in northern NJ.....Bergen County.....off of the GSP (exit for Rte 80).

*The JimD SafeHouse*
Pitstop....bunnie drop...overnite...temp foster(very temp)....short transport.

HOWEVER.....











I WANT DAPHNE !!!!:inlove:
I really can't take her...but what a cutie!!!!






[align=left]




Daphne [/align]


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 20, 2008)

Daphne is a doll. I like Mouse, Sean, Winston and Baxter.

I could drive some in Northern to mid Ohio depending on what route you are taking. I live in northeast Ohio//Medina County, south of Cleveland and west of Akron. I could pick in Akronor Cleveland and drive a few hours west/south west, etc. Also I could keep a bunny over night or a few days.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2008)

There are a bunch of people from PA on this forum that aren't on the map, and some OH people too. Maybe we can get them to help? Hm, wonders where breeders might be traveling for shows...

Do you mind if breeders help with transport? I know some rescues don't want to associate with them, but that's how we transported a rabbit from WI to CT a couple of years ago. We were able to take advantage of a breeder member who was going to be traveling to a show where we needed someone for the next leg of the bunny train.

Have you contacted the Bunderground?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

HA! I liked her too! then all the mini-rex!


----------



## stargazerLily (Mar 20, 2008)

Depending where and when the rabbit comes through Ohio, I can transport, provide overnight accomodations and what not. I live near Dayton, OH and can get the rabbit to Bo B. Bunny.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry I'm about to be completely useless because I live so far away, but...

I WANT LUKE!!!!!!
UGH I AM MELTING FOR THE BUNNER!!!!

Tracy


----------



## Leaf (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm partial to those two gorgeous Rex.



I'm in Missouri - whentransport gets this farhe's welcome to do an overnight (or nights) if needed. I'm just west of St Louis.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope this works out, Martha G. It's fantastic to see them travel to permanent loving homes.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree Luke is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 24, 2008)

Any more word on this? My schedule is almost filled for April.


----------



## Martha G (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,

Wow! I got busy with work and hadn't checked here in a couple of days. We still want to get this bunny transported. I can drive from CT to Easton or Allenton, PA and then would need someone from PA to take the next leg. It sounds like there are folks in OH if we can get the bunny that far and someone in Indiana. I will also find out from the IL people where they could drive to pick up Bonkers. You can contact me at [email protected]

I don't care if breeders want to help - we just want the bunny to get to a good home. 

We did contact the Bunderground and they wouldn't help - as I understand it since this bunny is in foster care and not in danger it fell out of their scope.

Thanks! Martha and Biscuit & Roxie


----------



## Martha G (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd take Daphne too if my two would allow it. They have made it very clear that they want us to be a two bunny family and they RULE.

Martha


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you know when the transport will be done? I might be able to help here in PA, depending on when everything will happen. Let me know, please.


----------



## Martha G (Mar 26, 2008)

We can do it as soon as we have the drivers lined up. Where are you in PA? I can get to Allentown.

Martha


----------



## Martha G (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking ths over it looks like I can do the first leg getting the bunny to somewhere in PA and there is pumpkinandwhiskersmomin PA who can drive (how far?), and then stargazerLilyin OH, can get bunny to Bo B Bunny in Indiana. I'm checking now on the IL family to see where they can get to pick up this guy. Name is Bonkers.

A big THANK YOU!:mrsthumper:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in central PA, but can go some distance east for pick up and west for delivery, depending on the days we're considering. Weekends are best for me, since I have classes during the week. Let me know what's going on....hope I can be of some help.


----------



## Martha G (Mar 26, 2008)

Great, I can get him to Allentown from CT. Would that be do-able for you? Then someone else is in PA - don't know where.

Would it be helpful if I did sort of chart from point A to point B and people fill in what they can do?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you know where in Allentown?


----------



## stargazerLily (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not sure when you are planning to do this, but I can not transport the weekend of April 12-13 due to a cat show.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

I am just north of Indianapolis - depending upon where I need to pick up - and where I need to go to take Bonkers further...... is where I can go LOL!


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 26, 2008)

Iam in northeast Ohio near Akron if that's any help.


----------



## Martha G (Mar 27, 2008)

I can basically go wherever makes sense. Muhlenberg College (my alma mater) is not far from the highway.

Martha


----------



## Martha G (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

We're waiting for confirmation, but it looks like Bonkers' new Mom would drive to Indianapolis so when/if I ever get this figured out, maybe you could drive east a ways and take him to Indianapolis. 

I'll keep you and everyone posted. I really appreciate the support.

Thanks, Martha


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

Excellent! I can do that!


----------



## chinmom (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sorry I just caught this  I shouldbe (almost positive I'll be there) in York, PA the weekend of April 18-20, so I could bring the bunny from that point of Eastern PA through Wheeling (about a 5 hour drive), if that would help. I'm staying overnight at least the night of the 18th in York, and maybe the 19th as well, and could keep the bun with me and then bring him back this way. 

I don't think I'd be able to drive very far west of Wheeling, though. But I could keep him here for however long is necessary until the next stop on the railroad can get him. 

Let me know if I can be of any help!!

Annie


Edited to add: I'm going to York because there is a chinchilla show there that I'm attending. I might be able to have my friend in Connecticut bring the bunny to me, which would cut down on the number of people that will be handling him. I have a call in to her now, and can post as soon as I know what she says.


----------



## myheart (Apr 4, 2008)

I know everyone is absolutely gushing over Daphne and I actually found a "matching" mate for her.

]http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=9895924','Photo1','height=660,width=778,left=20,top=100,screenx=200,screeny=100,scrollbars=yes'))]




[/url]

His name is Popcorn and is on the Petfinder. Hewas rescued bythe Rabbit Rescue in Milton, ON (905-875-4343). What a great pair they would make with their unique coloring!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh he's cute!

Now, anyone heard anything about the transport?!


----------



## Martha G (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all!

Big apologies on my part. I finally connected with the bunnyMom last week who has decided to fly Bonkers to IL. They have a friend who is coming to NYC soon and will take him back with him on the plane - fly with him not as cargo. I wanted to update you all, but I brokemy arm last week and just getting back to emailing.

I and the rescue really appreciate the outpouring of support. This would have worked! 

Thank you all, Martha


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

That's awesome! 

not about your arm! How did you do that?!?!?!

Please give the bunny mama our website address so she can visit us! 

I'm so happy he is getting a good home!


----------



## Martha G (Apr 21, 2008)

It was a silly accident, but then aren't they all? :grumpy:

Left work and gave a mighty shove to open the heavy door and the bldg decided to lock it early that night. Ouch! Now I'm counting down.....3 weeks and 2 days until the cast comes off.

Thanks again. Martha


----------

